# rafting the south platte north of union



## Scotty lefebvre (May 16, 2006)

Ya E coli!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

There's a lethal low-head dam at the Xcel Energy Zuni Power Plant that you'll have to portage.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

At what levels is that lethal? The only time I ran that stretch we floated right over that thing. On the left if memory serves. Must have been low side of medium, if not flat our low. I think it was the 1st annual S. platte clean up day, so late April.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah ,Why the hell did we portage that ?I started carrying around it,then when I got a look at it, it was nothin',but not worth carrying back up to run.I always feel that way about that dam on lwr.Clr. Crk. too,looks easy but it has metal in it I guess.Dave it was 450 ish if my memory serves me.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Ran it all at 2500 in May 2008. That dam was no problem.
Go early, all the good camping was already taken.
Seems like someone was living under every bridge.

Got to Confluence Park and called a cab for the shuttle.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

The town run is pretty fun when it's high 1800 +.That damn dam is the only drop I 've never run.Always wanted to solo C-470 to Trestle at high flow,leave boat at Confluence Kayaks and take light rail back to near put in.The RTD may have rules against smelling that funky though.


----------

